# Ghetto Alcopops



## Tanga (17/11/10)

If you're here to say I have no taste then you're kind of wasting your time - I already know this, and besides, I probably won't be drinking these myself =). Though I may if I run out of beer =).

*Recipe*

Essensia super 6 as my yeast / nutrient combo. Apparently popular with distillers because it brews clean with minimal unwanted organic chemicals (esters, fusil alcohols, etc).
Cheap dextrose from Big W (the cheapest source unless I buy in bulk - if this works out I'll probably make the trek to BrewBelly B) )
I should also add carbon, yeah? How fine should it be, how much should I add, and when (I've had some good advice via PM - you know who you are - but I was wanting further input from others who have the knowledge but are hiding it  ).
*Kit*

I want to minimise my outlay at this stage.


Fermenter - 11L springwater jug (round with the narrowish neck)
Gladwrap instead of an airlock
Then I'll filter using some kind of cheap water or distillate filtering device (open to suggestions please).
Is this all I'll need? Any suggestions for other products?


----------



## JestersDarts (17/11/10)

Tanga said:


> If you're here to say I have no taste then you're kind of wasting your time - I already know this, and besides, I probably won't be drinking these myself =). Though I may if I run out of beer =).
> 
> *Recipe*
> 
> ...



1 sack of potatoes.


----------



## JestersDarts (17/11/10)

I dont know if we really talk about this sort of stuff round these parts..


----------



## earle (17/11/10)

But if its not distilling its not illegal. On the other hand, in the interests of good taste.....


----------



## Airgead (17/11/10)

Tanga said:


> Fermenter - 11L springwater jug (round with the narrowish neck)
> Gladwrap instead of an airlock
> Then I'll filter using some kind of cheap water or distillate filtering device (open to suggestions please).
> Is this all I'll need? Any suggestions for other products?



That should be everything. You will end up with something around 16-20% that only tastes a little like paint thinners. After filtration it should come out as a neutralish base for whatever flavour you add. My guess is that it will taste pretty ordinary on its own and strong flavours may work better.

You may also want to water it down some for your alcopops. I know they make them pretty strong these days but 20% lolly water may be a tad dangerous.

It may be easier to buy a bottle of cheap vodka, some soda water and mix them up from that...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tanga (17/11/10)

Easier - yes
Cheaper - no (once I have a carbon filter organised anyway - I'll be looking at the local second hand shops I guess).

I will control the alcoholic percentage with the amount of fermentables, same as usual. I did the calculations and 2kg of dextrose in an 11 L fermenter should give me 10.4 % alc / volume. I'm thinking that because the yeast won't be under as much stress there will be less nasty flavours too?

*Total Cost*
Yeast and Nutrient = 4 bucks (I'll be halving the pack at least - I may even try propagating it if this works out).
Dex = 6 bucks
Water = Free
Carbon = 1-2 bucks (??? Not sure how much I'd need or where to source yet - ebay has carbon bamboo pretty cheap though)
Cordial = 2-4 bucks for enough to flavour the whole batch.


10 L of alco pops @ 10% = 13-16 bucks. If I was using spirits to do the same it'd cost at least 4 times that much.

It may not work out, I may be wasting my time, but if I can get a carbon filter bottle cheap it'd be worth trying at least.


----------



## Bribie G (17/11/10)

If you want a nicely drinkable derro alcopop, around 7 % abv make yourself a basic ginger beer thus:

3kg White sugar
50g Ginger powder (from an Asian Store)
yeast nutrient
Champagne yeast

Ferment out to dryness for ten days.

Bottle condition (2L PET does the job fine)

It tastes like a dead Vulture's armpit but surprisingly:

*To serve:*


Crushed ice
Bickfords or Buderim Ginger beer cordial
Crushed mint leaves
Cocktail Umbrella
etc

And it goes down nicely and stays there B)


----------



## bum (17/11/10)

JestersDarts said:


> I dont know if we really talk about this sort of stuff round these parts..


Not true. This thread comes up at least every six months or so. It is always filled with replies of "you suck" or "here is how to do it but it will probably suck as bad as you do". OP almost never does it or never gives feedback if they do.

Much like the lemonade threads.


----------



## QldKev (17/11/10)

Tanga said:


> If you're here to say I have no taste then you're kind of wasting your time - I already know this, and besides, I probably won't be drinking these myself =). Though I may if I run out of beer =).
> 
> *Recipe*
> 
> ...




Have you ever smelt a distillers wash? :icon_vomit: 

I would not drink it.



QldKev


----------



## Fourstar (17/11/10)

id be going the cheapest and nastiest vodka you can find + a brita filter. filter that sucker as many times as you like, add 1 bottles of soda stream syrup and fill a keg with 10 L of filtered water, carbonate and away you go with 3% ABV lolly water


----------



## Tanga (17/11/10)

That's pretty much exactly what I'll be doing *BribieG* - only sans ginger in the original brew and with dex instead of sugar because I'm not a fan of the sugar split taste (cidery from memory) which may overwhelm the flavour of the cordial. And this way I can do flavours other than ginger / vulture's armpit. 

EDIT:

*Bum* - I promise to post a thread in the recipe column if it works out, or in some kind of humour thread if it doesn't.

*QldKev* - No I haven't. Ammonia? What's the smell like? I've heard stories - hence the champers yeast instead of turbo.

*Fourstar* - I don't have a Keg, and if I set one up I wouldn't be putting sugar water in it.


----------



## Mattese (17/11/10)

JestersDarts said:


> I dont know if we really talk about this sort of stuff round these parts..



:lol: 

Damn lolly water threads... h34r:


----------



## bum (17/11/10)

Tanga said:


> *Bum* - I promise to post a thread in the recipe column if it works out, or in some kind of humour thread if it doesn't.


Here would be good too so that people who come across this thread down this line and might be interested can see how it went.

I hope it works out better than the voice of reason is suggesting it might above.


----------



## Airgead (17/11/10)

Tanga said:


> Carbon = 1-2 bucks (??? Not sure how much I'd need or where to source yet - ebay has carbon bamboo pretty cheap though)
> 
> 
> It may not work out, I may be wasting my time, but if I can get a carbon filter bottle cheap it'd be worth trying at least.



Yeah.. go for it. Let us know how it turns out. I think we all have fiends with no taste who would go for something like this...

The one thing to watch with carbon is the pore size. That's what determines the surface area and hence its filtering ability. The loose carbon they sell on ebay is meant for aquarium filters so it may not work for this. The usual type of filter is one of those cartridges (brita or similar) which may cost a bit more. I seem to recall a good carbon cartridge for my water filter is around $15-20. I usually buy in bulk though. Come to think of it last time I bought them it was off a mob on ebay... I think this was the place I got mine - http://stores.ebay.com.au/Water-Filter-Factory

I use it for filtering my tank water for brewing.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## earle (17/11/10)




----------



## drsmurto (17/11/10)

Activated carbon (aka charcoal) on ebay - Link

Mix a few tbsp of that into your 'wash' and then filter it using a funnel and coffee filter paper.

And to think you came along to a beerbelly brewing demo and saw AG being made and now are doing this instead :huh:


----------



## jwsparkes (17/11/10)

The wash itself smells and tastes horible. You will have fusil oils and higher alcohols which carbon filtration won't remove. Ofcourse distillation is not permitted. However, a 20% wash that's been thru a reflux apparatus and had the "heads" and 'tails" removed is sweet smelling and agreeable. Water down and then carbon filtration and you can make some pretty close approximations to commerial products.

So I've been told....

On the flip side, I'd be interested to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Tanga (17/11/10)

Haha! I know.

That's pretty ghetto Smurto - I might have to try that. ^_^

Though I'm thinking something like this Aquaport filter would be perfect if I could get hold of a jug. 12L in the one brew - so I could just pour in my full bottle and away it goes.

I'm guessing I'll have to add extra yeast when I prime so that I get carbonation though =(.


----------



## Chookers (17/11/10)

the first Barley Wine I did turned out very strong.. you could taste the alcohol in it.. I never drank it.. I thought I made it wrong.. Im going to try again.. this time I'll use the enzyme and potato version of the recipe, but Im sure its not going to taste good.. (its got potatoes in for God Sake..) but my curiosity is too strong to ignore.. so its gonna happen.


----------



## Tanga (17/11/10)

Haha! The one from C J J Berry?

I'm thinking the potatoes are flavour purifiers rather than adding anything of their own. I'd swap the sugar out for dextrose too. =)


----------



## QldKev (17/11/10)

Honestly I have never tasted it, I can;t describe the smell but yuk.

google bucket still, it will be heaps better than straight wash.

QldKev


----------



## wynnum1 (17/11/10)

If you want to make a wash and then carbon filter , when fermenting keep cool the super 6 yeast will still work at 15 degrees and put more water to get less %alcohol and cleaner taste.


----------



## Tanga (17/11/10)

Yeah, cool seems to be the way to go. Another good reason to use a smaller fermenter.

I'm thinking the taste shouldn't be too hot. Afterall it is only 10 % - not much higher than beer. Hell just googled cruisers and they are only 4.8 %. 1 bag of dex should do 5 % plus. If I use nutrients I can't think of any bad flavours that will come out - especially if I use a neutral flavoured yeast.


----------



## Silo Ted (17/11/10)

You could then use ice distillation, aka like an eisbock to get a higher ABV without regular distilling (which is both illegal and out of forum guidelines)  

Or just brink good beer, you cheap pisspot. :lol:


----------



## InCider (17/11/10)

BribieG said:


> If you want a nicely drinkable derro alcopop, around 7 % abv make yourself a basic ginger beer thus:
> 
> 3kg White sugar
> 50g Ginger powder (from an Asian Store)
> ...



Just to 20l Bribie? 

I made a cider version that is still aging...


----------



## Airgead (17/11/10)

Silo Ted said:


> You could then use ice distillation, aka like an eisbock to get a higher ABV without regular distilling (which is both illegal and out of forum guidelines)



Technically so is ice distilling...

The legislation that covers regular distilling also disallows ice distilling. Actually it covers any method of increasing alcoholic strength by removing water.

That eisbock of yours could get you into trouble. If you have any, you should send it all to me so the cops don't find it at your place...


----------



## Tanga (17/11/10)

I'm a bit leery of ice distillation. It sounds like a recipe for a hangover to me.

I just want carbonated alcowater. =)


----------



## Amin (17/11/10)

40 litres of apple juice + 10 kilos of sugar + champagne yeast = centrelink special and a mate's booze sorted for the next three months


----------



## Silo Ted (17/11/10)

Airgead said:


> The legislation that covers regular distilling also disallows ice distilling. Actually it covers any method of increasing alcoholic strength by removing water.



Do you know how the act specifically defines the term distillation ? I would have thought that the term refers to a separation by condensation, which would exclude the eisbock method





Airgead said:


> That eisbock of yours could get you into trouble. If you have any, you should send it all to me so the cops don't find it at your place...



No, I wouldn't want you to get into trouble. I had better dispose of it thoughtfully :chug: 

Honestly, I have never done one, but one day down the track I might give it a go. Happy with regular strength beer for now.


----------



## Chookers (17/11/10)

Tanga said:


> Haha! The one from C J J Berry?
> 
> I'm thinking the potatoes are flavour purifiers rather than adding anything of their own. I'd swap the sugar out for dextrose too. =)




yeh thats the one.. Im thinking the potatoes will add more fermentables (as the starch is converted with the enzyme), and raise the alcohol levels.. 

I found a recipe will surfing the net for sweet potato wine.. sounds interesting


----------



## Tanga (17/11/10)

It does. The Japanese sweet potato shouchuu was pretty damn nice. It's distilled (though only to 25%). Sweet potato wine (if it's at all similar) would be well worth a try. The carrot wine looks interesting - especially when you consider the price of those large 5kg carrot bags.

I'm thinking I might add some citrus juice to the must/wort. Apparently the yeast will like the acidty and I'll get better flavours. The Juice of 10 lemons perhaps.


----------



## chemacky (24/11/10)

I'm interested to see how this turns out, let us know!


----------

